# Water Leak



## Skippy! (May 23, 2021)

I'm having some trouble finding a water leak on my John Deere 6320. We tested the radiator and it tested fine. We can't find a leak in the top tank and all the hoses and O-rings have been replaced. But, when I come back in at the end of the day the area below the radiator is always wet and there will be water under the tractor in the morning.

What am I missing?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Skippy!, welcome to the forum.

If the radiator tested fine, your radiator cap must not be opening at the correct pressure. Replace the cap and re-test the radiator... It may not test this time.


----------



## Skippy! (May 23, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Skippy!, welcome to the forum.
> 
> If the radiator tested fine, your radiator cap must not be opening at the correct pressure. Replace the cap and re-test the radiator... It may not test this time.


The cap is not like a normal radiator cap There is no pressure opening on it. There is however a second cap on the expansion tank that has a small hose the runs down and out the bottom of the tractor. I think this cap has some kind of pressure setting in it, I ordered a new one and just put it on. I plan to cut some hay Tuesday if all goes well. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Have you ruled out the water pump?


----------



## Skippy! (May 23, 2021)

We have. I just got out of it a few minutes ago. I started at 7 this morning and ran it pretty hard all day. It didn't leak a drop.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Skip, was it the top cap that caused the problem? We need to know, because there are quite a few Deere owners that are having this issue..


----------



## Skippy! (May 23, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Skip, was it the top cap that caused the problem? We need to know, because there are quite a few Deere owners that are having this issue..



I can't say 100% , but I replaced the cap and no water anywhere when I got done...and I worked it pretty hard. I'll use it some more in the coming days and we'll see what happens. I hope we have solved the problem. I'll keep everyone posted.

I thought for awhile I was going to have to get my 630 out. I might do it anyway. Not everyone is lucky enough to run one that was made in Waterloo!!!


----------

